# Single Speed Conversion [PROJECT] Nishiki Cascade



## MRRhoades (Feb 20, 2011)

I just got home from picking up my new/old bike! It's a Nishiki Cascade, the gentleman I bought it from said It's an 88', he said he bought it new while in college. Anyways, the reason I bought this bike was because I'm hoping the rear dropouts are going to allow me to convert it to SS! That's where you guys come in, will the dropout work? I knew horizontal drop outs were ideal, and these look like they are at about a 45degree angle. All in all I'd just like your guys opinions and any advice for the resto! I'm new to biking, this is actually gonna be my first mountain bike....I had a single speed bike growing up and I thought I'd just jump straight back into it. Tell me what you guys think! Thanks :]


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i like this thread already, interesting bike. that dropout have enough room for good chain tensioning..

and just so you know, your dog is eating your tire.


----------



## MRRhoades (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you! I'm really excited to get this thing started. And I'm glad you think that dropout should work, fingers crossed! And yeah, they guy gave me an extra tire, but It didnt even match the two on the bike....so I let my dog have at it lol.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Keep the tire. Consider it the first deposit into your big box o' bike bits. You can never have too many spare parts.

Besides, that rubber can't be good for the dog.


----------



## MRRhoades (Feb 20, 2011)

Haha, your probably right. And yeah I'm planning on keeping it, never know when I might need it!


----------



## MRRhoades (Feb 20, 2011)

cleaned up a lot of the rust with steel wool, cant wait to strip this thing down and paint it!


----------



## MRRhoades (Feb 20, 2011)

*serial number*

Finally found the serial number! Now can anyone help me find a database that I can search this in? I just want to know the EXACT year of this bike, and any other info I can get on it. I cant seem to find much info on these bikes. Thanks folks! :thumbsup:


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

MRRhoades...does it really matter to you when & how your nishiki was made? 
you have a nice basis for a fun ss build there but keep in mind, just cuz something is kinda old, does not mean it is even slightly "collectible". 
nishiki has been thru several modes in its history...
it was a nice jap bike from kawamura in the 80's, then a lower-end version of raleigh in the 90's, was shut down around 2000-2001 & i've heard it was recently regenerated as a dick's sporting goods type bike. also, nowadays lightweight older nishiki road bikes are highly sought after by hipsters for fixed conversions. 
ironically, today in the beginner forum they are telling some guy to avoid an old nishiki fs because it is a "department store" bike.
if you do have to know & if you haven't already, you oughta check the vintage, retro, classic forum here & also look for a guy named t-mar in the classic & vintage forum @ bikeforums,net

fine looking bike-holder you got there...good luck & have fun!


----------



## MRRhoades (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Markaitch! The thought of this bike being a collectible or worth any sum of money hasn't even entered my mind. I picked the bike up for 50 bucks, and just want to make an awesome ss out of it. Reason for me wanting info on the bike is simply because I cant find info on these bikes anywhere, and would just like to know a little bit about the bike I'll be riding around. I'm really excited to get this thing lookin pretty! Thanks for the info and your time!

Oh and thanks, she definitely one expensive bike holder! lol


----------



## MRRhoades (Feb 20, 2011)

OK, so I'm looking at parts that I'll need to make this thing SS. If you guys can help me I'd really appreciate it! Heres a list of what I can think of so far, keep in mind I am on a bit of a budget....maybe 100 bucks? If i cant do it for that, I'll just buy the parts when I can and save em lol. So this is what I've got!.....

*Wheels manufacturing singlespeed kit.*
-SSK-3 is Wheels Manufacturing's top-end kit, featuring an integrated "guide" shaped spacer that helps prevent your chain from falling off. Same spacers, plus the "Guide" spacers, lockring, and 16T cog









*Blackspire Mono Veloce Chainring*39T









*Sram PC-1 Singlespeed chain*









Also, Singlespeed chainring bolts...not brand specific. I'm sure I'm missing something really obvious, sorry I'm a newb! Let me know what you think! Please


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

*Ratio*

39/16 is incredibly steep, especially for a mountain bike. I'd say get a low 30s tooth-count chainring, and get a range of cogs you'd like to use. A good starting range will be around 17-21t or so.


----------



## MRRhoades (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Erik, thats good to know! Lol, I really dont have the slightest Idea how gearing works :madman: ...I tried studying up a bit on it, I definitely need to get a better understanding of it. Thanks again!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Try 'standard' ratio 2:1 first. You might get it heavier or lighter ratio later depends on your terrain.

Standing and monster spinning is never an issue for SS.


----------



## MRRhoades (Feb 20, 2011)

jackspade said:


> Try 'standard' ratio 2:1 first. You might get it heavier or lighter ratio later depends on your terrain.
> 
> Standing and monster spinning is never an issue for SS.


Awesome, thanks for the advice! So, excuse my ignorance, would 2:1 ratio be like a 34/17?


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Sweet rig. I still use my 1989 Cascade for hauling/commuting duties. My Cascade has been everywhere. Yours is either 1987 or 1988 for sure. Those pedals kick ass. By the way, a SS conversion won't work on the original wheel. You have a freewheel back there and not a cassette. If you wanted to keep your rear wheel, you would need to remove the freewheel, redish the wheel, and alter the spacing washer arrangement (not possible with my original wheels, either). ALternatively you could just buy a new 26" 7,8, or 9 speed rear wheel for about $50 and use that SS kit. The latter is the far better option IMHO.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *buddhak*
> You have a freewheel back there and not a cassette.


if that is the case, you should check the threading on your hub & possibly you can just use a singlespeed freewheel (& spacer or 2) on it if it matches


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

markaitch said:


> if that is the case, you should check the threading on your hub & possibly you can just use a singlespeed freewheel (& spacer or 2) on it if it matches


It will thread on, but chainline issues will get you. There is a spacer on the driveside half of the axle. As you can imagine, a 5 or 6 speed freewheel is going to be much wider than a SS freewheel. In the case of my Cascade, I could not figure out how to remove the cylindrical washer that spaced the hub away from the driveside dropout. Now if you don't mind running the freewheel off the granny ring (74mm bcd - finding a 28-30T chainring should not be too tough, but then you will need a 16-17t freewheel, most likely), then it might work out.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

MRRhoades said:


> Awesome, thanks for the advice! So, excuse my ignorance, would 2:1 ratio be like a 34/17?


Yes.

34/17
32/16
36/18

It's all the same 2:1 ratio.

The easier to convert SS on old frames is with 7speed hub and spacers, I once use single freewheel and having issues with OLD which cause the brake not symmetric/unbalance.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

That was my first MTB, the Cascade with the funky rear der pulley deal. Same color too. Circa 1987-88 maybe? Ah, memories.

EDIT: But mine had bullmoose bars (copy) and no chrome fork...Sun Tour roller cams front and rear? Can't remember.


----------



## MRRhoades (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replys...I'm thinking just buying a new wheel is the way to go. I'm going for a ride today and I'll play with my gears and try to find a ratio I like...I'll try for a 2:1. Thanks again for all your help guys, much appreciated! 

Mtroy, awesome! Yeah, the guy I bought from said he bought it new in 88'. Speaking of the fork, what do you guys think of that? I think its pretty cool! I like the design at the top of it. I'll have to check the cams for you, I'll let you know!


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

won't you need to readjust your brakes everytime you adjust your chain? 

And I just saw a thread on how to make your own SS freewheel conversion. You might want to check that out. I think I saw it last week on here.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

here it is. Not sure if it applies to your wheel but if it does it might be worth a shot.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=373319


----------



## MRRhoades (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the article Brent! I read over the thread and Its seems very helpful...Im going to look at my rear end a little closer tomorrow...and possibly take it to a shop, I might just end up buying a new wheel.

Also, Mtroy, they are indeed Suntour!


----------



## Grave9 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm liking this thread!


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Read this: http://sheldonbrown.com/singlespeed.html

It explains everything you need.


----------



## MRRhoades (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for that link Phillips! That is now saved in my bookmarks, extremely helpful! And I'm glad to hear you liking the thread Grave!


----------



## dihummer (Jun 26, 2011)

MRRhoades said:


> Finally found the serial number! Now can anyone help me find a database that I can search this in? I just want to know the EXACT year of this bike, and any other info I can get on it. I cant seem to find much info on these bikes. Thanks folks! :thumbsup:


Hey, thanks for posting the great pics.

From the serial number:

G = Giant of Taiwan built for West Coast Cycle Supply, the owner of the Nishiki brand name in the USA at that time.
0886 = August 1986

Decal scheme is 1986 Nishiki.

Nishiki Serial Number Database

P.S. I didn't know that Vanna White had a daughter.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

That is going to be one awesome vintage SS. I can't wait to see what it looks like when you finish it!


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

jackspade said:


> Yes.
> 
> 34/17
> 32/16
> ...


Will these ratio pliable to mtb as commuter. All flats barely hills?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------

